# Sensation bootloop when trying to flash milestone 5



## bmconstant

So I've been having this issue for a little while and have been searching for answers to no avail so I figured I would post my question. I'm not the most advanced at rooting but I have done it on several differet phones and know how to work around problems from time to time. I have been running other roms but have heard really good things about AOKP and really wanted to upgrade to ICS. I have tried to flash any sensation version available but have had no luck. I wipe cache, wipe data, flash rom, flash gapps, reboot and everytime what happens is it will get to the welcome screen, I hit start and it freezes then reboots and continues to go through this cycle until I flash back to one of my recoveries. Please help! I am using clockworkmod recovery and trying to flash milestone 5. Using HTC Sensation T-Mobile and I have the pyramid zip file for milestone 5 and have also tried build 35 and *gapps* *20120422*

Update: So I seem to have fixed my own issue by doing the following in case someone else might be experiencing a similiar issue. Download a wipe script, your desired rom, and the apropriate kernel. install wipe, then install rom, then install kernel and that should fix it, or at least it did for me.Thanks.


----------

